# [solved] eth0 kaputt

## Gladdle

Hallo an alle, nach dem letzten emerge --update --deep --newuse --keep-going @world geht meine Netzwerkkarte nicht mehr. Ich habe es schon unter drei verschiedenen kerneln getestet (ich habe in GRUB noch 5), unter keiner funktioniert es. Hier diverse infos:

lspci | grep net

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
```

dmesg | grep net

```
bnx2x: Broadcom NetXtreme II 5771x/578xx 10/20-Gigabit Ethernet driver bnx2x 1.70.30-0 (2011/10/25)

tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: attached PHY is 5787 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet (WireSpeed[1], EEE[0])
```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

```
...

 *   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start
```

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1639 (tg3)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="**:**:**:**:**:**", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4229 (iwlagn)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="**:**:**:**:**:**", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1639 (tg3)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="**:**:**:**:**:**", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
```

ifconfig -a

```
eth0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether **:**:**:**:**:**  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 50  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 5

lo: flags=8<LOOPBACK>  mtu 16436

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480......
```

Irgend eine Idee? Ein Ansatz?Last edited by Gladdle on Thu Mar 15, 2012 8:33 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## yuhu

Hallo,

wird bei ifconfig -a oder ip addr was aufgelistet?

Hat sich mit dem update was bei udev verändert?

Kannst ja zur Vorsicht mal die udev Regeln in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules kommentieren und neu booten.

cu

----------

## Gladdle

In der /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules waren wirklich diese Daten drin, ich habe sie auskommentiert, neu gebootet und immer noch derselbe Fehler. Habe alle informationen im ersten Beitrag aktualisiert und ergaenzt.

EDIT: Die Mac Adresse habe ich zensiert, war zu faul zum abtippen.

----------

## yuhu

poste bitte noch die Ausgaben von lspci -k bzw. lspci -k -n

----------

## Gladdle

lspci -k

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN

   Kernel modules: iwl4965

0a:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

0a:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

0a:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

   Kernel driver in use: tifm_7xx1

0a:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0129

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
```

----------

## yuhu

ich will die pci ids sehen lspci -s 02:00.0 -n

hast du die notwendige firmware installiert?

----------

## Gladdle

lspci -s 02:00.0 -n

```
02:00.0 0200: 14e4:1693 (rev 02)
```

----------

## yuhu

 *Quote:*   

> lkddb firmware : CONFIG_TIGON3 : firmware/tigon/tg3.bin
> 
> lkddb firmware : CONFIG_TIGON3 : firmware/tigon/tg3_tso.bin
> 
> lkddb firmware : CONFIG_TIGON3 : firmware/tigon/tg3_tso5.bin

 

hast du diese files ?

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/TIGON3.html

----------

## Gladdle

Sind alle da:

```
/usr/src/linux-3.2.9-gentoo/firmware/tigon/tg3.bin

/usr/src/linux-3.2.9-gentoo/firmware/tigon/tg3_tso5.bin

/usr/src/linux-3.2.9-gentoo/firmware/tigon/tg3_tso.bin

...
```

----------

## yuhu

und installiert auch?

also unter /lib/firmware/....

----------

## Gladdle

Das Problem machte das Packet "sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20120127084908", nach dem downgrade geht alles wieder. Vielen dank fuer die Hilfe  :Smile: 

Quelle: http://eulenspiegel.name/blog/index.php?blogId=1

----------

